# CPC in Lancaster, Pa looking for remote coding position



## Tina Daley (Feb 5, 2010)

My name is Tina Daley and I am looking for a remote coding position in the Lancaster, PA area. I have been coding for a Cardiology practice for the past 6 years, but am interested in working from home. Thank you


----------

